# Soaking Seiryu stones in Muriatic Acid



## xdestry (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey guys I am setting up a new tank with some Seiryu stones and I soaked them in Muriatic Acid today to make the black color come out more, I was wondering how well I need to clean it afterwards before I put it in the tank? Will a simple rinse do it? If you guys have some Seiryu stones you haven't soaked you should try it the stone looks completely different afterwards! I will post some pictures later if anybody is interested in it.


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

Not sure myself so I'd say rinse is the bare minimum and you can go further by boiling it.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I think I would be soaking them in baking soda water mix. to nuetralize then lots of clear water rinse/soak.

I used to manage a commercial cleaning company we used M. acid to clean/bleach concrete at in industrial sites and swimming pools. Extremely dangerous chemical to work with.

We required safety goggles, chemical safe gloves and respirators. We used ventilators fans when working indoors. Please respect Muriatic Acid if you plan to use it.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

I never knew this. Waiting on the pic! Hopefully you have before and after picture.
Btw aren't the stone turn darker by itself as its in the water.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, they are going to look completely smaller.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

For those wanting to try this, there may be a safer way. Muriatic is dangerouse in the wrong hands! An item called Acid Magic works much the same but is comparatively safe. Still dangerous but much safer as it does not burn skin. I use it to really clean hard water stains but it does take some major rinsing to keep it from crashing the PH.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

Just keep in mind that Muriatic acid is just a solution of hydrochloric acid. Treat it accordingly


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

fusiongt said:


> Not sure myself so I'd say rinse is the bare minimum and you can go further by boiling it.


Be very careful boiling rocks. If there is any air pockets inside the rocks it could cause them to explode.


----------



## xdestry (Jul 13, 2012)

So here are the pictures of the rocks after the muriatic acid soak, I did not take a picture of them beforehand but I did take a video which I will upload to youtube later if I have the time. 

Heres a link to a picture on google of some seiryu stones before a soak, that is pretty much how mine looked when I bought them. After a quick scrubbing they looked a bit darker but there was still a dusty sheen on the rocks which is why I soaked them.
http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&...=0&ndsp=8&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:76&tx=82&ty=62

So heres two of the most striking ones I had, the rest are mostly black but these ones had the amazing white streaks




















I also got some nice pictures of my blue ram earlier thought I'd share them too =D

















The rocks definitely turn smaller so don't soak them for too long if you try it!


----------



## xdestry (Jul 13, 2012)

Heres one of some of the darker rocks without white streaks


It definitely gives the rock a shinier surface, whether this will affect the "natural" look of the stones too much I will see later when I set up the tank. Ill post a picture here so you guys can decide





Heres the video on youtube!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IM8cpcYg69k&feature=youtu.be


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

That's awesome. I'm eager to see the stones in your scape.


----------



## xdestry (Jul 13, 2012)

tylergvolk said:


> That's awesome. I'm eager to see the stones in your scape.


Thanks tylergvolk, I posted up some pictures here in the journal section, check it out!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184855


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow that picture with the stones on your desk... It looks like the stones are wet already. Or is it?


----------



## xdestry (Jul 13, 2012)

sayurasem said:


> Wow that picture with the stones on your desk... It looks like the stones are wet already. Or is it?


They aren't! Thats how they look after the acid soak


----------



## Mr. Fish (Apr 24, 2012)

It looks cool but I think it draws away from the natural look


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi All,

I thought I would resurrect this thread for those who have not seen it or are wanting to know how it is done.



> Hi All,
> 
> I've read with interest this thread as it progressed and I have to agree with the comments and concerns about safely using Muriatic Acid. Muriatic acid is basically hydrochloric acid at about 35% concentration but even at 35% it can still be very dangerous.
> 
> ...


----------

